# Sitting over water bowl?



## blackrandomapple (Jun 6, 2008)

As title, Mexican red knee keeps sitting over his water bowl

Temp and humidity are fine!

Any thoughts please?!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Drinking ?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Drinking ?


That was kinda win to be fair...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

Most likely it's drinking..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Does he actually have fresh water, or are you using that gel stuff?
Mexican red knees do come from dry places, but few places on earth are as dry as a centrally heated house!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

If it hasnt eaten for a while & your house is really warm then it may require a drink of water from time to time even if your humidity levels are fine. Just make sure the water is clean & changed regularly


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

"a picture paints a thousand words"

If its hanging over the bowl it could be a number of things but it suggests its thirsty or getting dehydrated due to the heat. Check your heat, 75F is fine for most species. Wet one half of your enclosure but leave some cork or platform for it to escape from the moisture. 

Sometimes they just do this for no obvious reason.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

My P.irminia always goes all in when she drinks, granted, her dish isn't that big, but it's still entertaining to watch =)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> My P.irminia always goes all in when she drinks, granted, her dish isn't that big, but it's still entertaining to watch =)
> 
> image


 
All you've done since you've joined is tempt me with pictures of stunning T's :lol2:


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

blackrandomapple said:


> As title, Mexican red knee keeps sitting over his water bowl
> 
> Temp and humidity are fine!
> 
> Any thoughts please?!


Do you mean sort of perched over the water bowl with legs around the edges but clearly not drinking from it?

If so, one of my Chilean Roses does this occasionally and I've also seen my Curly Hair do it too.

No idea why though!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

Biggys said:


> All you've done since you've joined is tempt me with pictures of stunning T's :lol2:


Haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I figure I need to add this, as it always seems to get some sort of attention with my T's; her enclosure is humid, it's only the toplayer thats dry, I use a syringe and moisten the lower levels, so she isn't living in a bone dry enclosure. I just find most of them prefer a more dry substrate to walk on, so I've done it this way =) Her humidity levels are about 65%, so she's just fine =)


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

My MF B. _smithi_ does this a lot too.
No idea why, she seems healthy and content (in as much as I can tell, anyway!)


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> My P.irminia always goes all in when she drinks, granted, her dish isn't that big, but it's still entertaining to watch =)
> 
> image


You're keeping your Sun Tiger wayyyy to dry. Humid arboreals shouldnt really need to come to the bottom for a drink. But seeing as your substrate looks bone dry i cant say i blame her


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

You may want to read what I wrote earlier, mate. 

And also, she doesn't live as an arboreal - she has a burrow close to the ground, even though she has an arboreal enclosure.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> You're keeping your Sun Tiger wayyyy to dry. Humid arboreals shouldnt really need to come to the bottom for a drink. But seeing as your substrate looks bone dry i cant say i blame her


Iv never had a problem with any of my aboreals and we keep them bone dry but spray once a week.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Cool, fair enough. Not debating whether or not they can tolerate it, but arboreals that come from subtropical regions would naturally exist in lush forest areas etc, hence the slightly moist surroundings? Its not really a good thing to see your T hanging around its water bowl, more of a once in a blue moon kinda thing. And of coarse your juvies burrow will be close to the ground just now but he/she will soon grow out of that


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in agreement with Nick, they inhabit areas that are prone to flooding and do very well kept in moist enclosures. But as always tarantula are adaptable so we still see success in our variety of husbandry.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 16, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Cool, fair enough. Not debating whether or not they can tolerate it, but arboreals that come from subtropical regions would naturally exist in lush forest areas etc, hence the slightly moist surroundings? Its not really a good thing to see your T hanging around its water bowl, more of a once in a blue moon kinda thing. And of coarse your juvies burrow will be close to the ground just now but he/she will soon grow out of that


So, just to get this straight.. Because I caught one picture of her drinking, she's hanging around the waterdish? Because I've seen her drink twice, she's dehydrated? And I should adapt her current habitat to the behaviour she will develop later?

As I said, her humidity levels are constantly around 65%, so her surroundings are moist, just not the TOP LAYER. Do you want me to take a picture to illustrate the point?


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Not necessary. But if you could understand that 65% isnt enough humidity for P. Irminia then that'd be a big help.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

<i>Psalmopoeus irminia</i><br>Venezuelan Suntiger (1-2cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

"They also require humid conditions so a thick layer of substrate and water bowl for drinking is needed along with regular misting."

"Inhabiting dense humid forested areas"

I reckon theres a slim chance of these dense humid forested areas having bone dry sub on top & moisture beneath the surface? Maybe thats just me


----------



## blackrandomapple (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for replies,

He sometimes sits over the bowl and sometimes with a leg in or near the water, temp varies throughout the day as we have turned mat off, seems the temps in out house are perfect. Day and night!

Water is changed nearly everyday,

He never used to do this, its only the last few weeks 

Thanks


----------



## Ryanrs (Jan 7, 2010)

The Lone Gunman said:


> Do you mean sort of perched over the water bowl with legs around the edges but clearly not drinking from it?
> 
> If so, one of my Chilean Roses does this occasionally and I've also seen my Curly Hair do it too.
> 
> No idea why though!



My chile rose does this too. sometimes she dips her abdomen in the water.. i just assume shes having a bath :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive noticed my big L. Para dipping her booty in the water & when i finally looked closely enough i noticed its because she's doing the toilet lol! A litter trained T!


----------

